# Frustrated Woolly Jumper Buyer!



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Does anyone else like to wear garments made of wool? It is becoming increasingly difficult to buy jumpers etc made from pure wool. Farmers can hardly give away the wool fleeces yet I cannot find a pure wool jumper on the High Street. Grrr.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Try Edinburgh Woollen Mill shops, M&S usually have all wool jumpers as well. Also try Cotton Traders, I know they are known for cotton garments but they do do Wool, have a look online.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Or did you mean a particular strain of wool.

cabby


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Pat. Try woolovers.com. 
I found this site a couple of years ago and I find them very good. They give you the exact measurements of each style so you have no worries with fit.
The pure wool things are very thick and warm. They also have lambswool and a cashmere / merino mix.
Currently loads of things on sale...


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

cannot find their site, tried an extra L but no good.Can you post a link please solomon.

cabby


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

http://www.woolovers.com/


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Et voila !
Some great prices on there. The Irish sweaters are brilliant. And great value.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

I bought one from Iceland (the country, not the supermarket !) for Mrs Adonisito a few years ago, hand knitted, she's worn it loads and it still looks good. Not exactly cheap, but it will last and is incredibly warm. It was on the web, Iceland handmade pullovers or something.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for link, showed that I had left a full stop after .com when I did a copy and paste.:grin2:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Unfortunately I cannot wear wool, like Lamb though.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Unfortunately I cannot wear wool, like Lamb though.


Why,does it make you feel sheepish?>


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

You could learn to knit!


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

*Woolly Jumpers*



salomon said:


> Pat. Try woolovers.com.
> I found this site a couple of years ago and I find them very good. They give you the exact measurements of each style so you have no worries with fit.
> The pure wool things are very thick and warm. They also have lambswool and a cashmere / merino mix.
> Currently loads of things on sale...


Thanks for that, I have just ordered a lovely Cardigan/Jumper for other half from the Outlet. Never heard of the Company before.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Find a local knitter and get them to knit you a garment of your choice. I have done this a few times and it is great. The last sweater was knitted by my own friendly nurse who knits when she is on nights! n

I am sure there are knitters all over the place that would be happy to help.

Good luck

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jo662 said:


> Why,does it make you feel sheepish?>


Please see avatar details, I am not from the land of the Sheep


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Please see avatar details, I am not from the land of the Sheep


Bloody close tho!>

One man and his dog was filmed not far away!>


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Know these jumpers are machine knitted, but dont know how they can do them for the sale prices. Am a knitter, can't use pure wool as it takes the skin off my fingers, but couldn't buy wool or even synthetic yarn for a mans jumper for that price.

Sue


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks guys!
I am not a fan of buying clothes on line. Have found that they often do not match up to expectations .
The trouble is that all the shops are full of "New Season' stuff now. It drives me nuts. The choice of winter wardrobe items is tiny in February and the reverse happens in August, the shops are full of winter stock  I hate shopping at the best of times so get really grumpy when I cannot find what I am looking for.


As others have tried the Woolovers I will have another look at their site along with some of the other suggestions. Did find it myself but the styles I saw were all unisex. As I am petite I was slightly worried about how they would look on me?


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Each style has the exact measuremts. Chest, sleeve, body etc. So you can find one to suit you. There are loads for women as well as unisex. Certainly give it a go at the current prices. Nothing to lose really .


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Found this site http://www.countrycollection.co.uk/ and ordered a couple of jumpers. Have just arrived and they are lovely. Fine Merino Wool which is washable but rarely needs it unless dirty. Just hang in an airy space to freshen up. Ideal for motorhomers.

The only negative was the cream coloured roll neck jumper is a little see through. As I bought it go under a sage green crew neck I do not mind too much.

Will reserve final judgement for when they have been washed.


----------

